# What has helped me



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hello all, isn't it nice to have a GERD forum! Thanks Jeff. FYI, I have found a supplement called Ibsacol really helpful for my heartburn. Before taking the Ibsacol, I had heartburn everyday. It was made considerably worse by eating the following foods, which I ended up totally eliminating from my diet: wheat, tomatoes, red meat, onions, chocolate (and a few other things which I haven't tried re-introducing yet). After a while on the Ibsacol I found I had much less heartburn - it wasn't a daily occurance, and I could reintroduce those foods again with no, or very little heatburn. This improvement was totally unexpected - I started the Ibsacol as a last ditch attempt at taking supplements (and all the other 'complimentary' type things) for IBS D type. I had to stop taking the Ibsacol for a couple of weeks and the heartburn returned. It is passing now I am gradually increasing my Ibsacol dose to reach my optimum dose. For info, you can look at the Ibsacol posts on the Products Forum, or go to the Ibsacol website: www.ibsacol.comI hope this is of some help to somebody. Best wishes,


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Was excessive burping also a problem for you? How could ibasocal help with gerd?Thanks Pete


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Pete, I did not and don't experience a lot of burping. In fact, I rarely burp. I don't know why Ibsacol helped my heartburn symptoms. I know why it is thought to help IBS and some other conditions - it's thought to strengthen the immunomodulator pathways, specifically,


> quote:Adding Meracol to your diet appears to lessen production of two elements linked with a variety of inflammatory disorders, namely the prostaglandin E2 and leukotriene B4 (PGE2 and LTB4 ). It may also assist production of the less inflammatory elements, prostaglandin PGE3 and leukotriene LTB5. This is the basis for on-going research.


from: http://www.ibsacol.com/about.html Now, I know nothing about whether prostaglandins and leukotrines are involved in heartburn or not. I'm not saying Ibsacol works for heartburn, just that it unexpectedly helped with my heartburn symptoms.


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Susan,When you say that you had heartburn everyday, what was it like?Mine on some days, not as often since I've been taking supplements, feels like a splash of acid just going up into my chest. It last for a couple of seconds and goes away but will just do that off and on throughout the day.In talking to most people on the BB it seems to probably be excessive bile.I always notice it is when my stomach is at it's worse. I had my GB removed 8 months ago and this started after 2 weeks after surgery.Is this like your heartburn?Thanks for the info.By the way Pete. I have an occassional burping problem. In the middle of a conversation I will have one just pop out unexpected. It is sooooo embarrassing.In His strength and power, JenL


----------

